# Opinions on this Tru-Cut



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

After spending the season researching reel mowers (this forum had a lot to do with that), and some slight convincing of the wife, I've decided to go after and get a reel mower for next season, preferably a Tru Cut 27 due to my lot size. I've been searching here in Atlanta almost daily and the 27's seem harder to come by than other models. But, I know for my lot it's what I need.

I've found this mower listed on craigslist- shoutout to Redtenchu for his video on backlapping, or I wouldn't probably consider this one.

Thoughts on price, quality, etc are appreciated!

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/grd/d/27-tru-cut-reel-mower/6305766716.html


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

That looks kind of rough to me for $900. Pretty rusty.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

It doesn't look too bad to me, granted with all the surface rust it has it looks like it was kept outside but he does have a bucket of backlapping compound which is a plus. If everything else checks out and you can get him down $100-200, may not be a bad deal. I would definitely go look at it and see it in person. Just might need a good washing and knock off some of that rust.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Make sure you check the bedknife for remaining life. That is one thing that doesn't show in the pictures. I also think you could get him down on it with the surface rust and lack of a roller.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> It doesn't look too bad to me, granted with all the surface rust it has it looks like it was kept outside but he does have a bucket of backlapping compound which is a plus. If everything else checks out and you can get him down $100-200, may not be a bad deal. I would definitely go look at it and see it in person. Just might need a good washing and knock off some of that rust.





Spammage said:


> Make sure you check the bedknife for remaining life. That is one thing that doesn't show in the pictures. I also think you could get him down on it with the surface rust and lack of a roller.


Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated. Really helps to get a second opinion on something I don't know too much about.

As far as the bedknife- what are some things to look out for? I assume still sharp, no chips, etc?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Just make sure the reel and bedknife are not gouged or nicked up real bad and look in good shape. I assume since the guy has backlapping compound that he may have taken care of it to a certain extent so see if it will cut paper or not. You also want to make sure you it starts on the first or second pull.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Somewhere on the site is a thread that shows an old worn out bedknife compared to a new one. Those pics would definitely help. I'll see if I can find them.

Here: http://www.thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=100&hilit=Bedknife+Replacement&start=40#p11312


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Somewhere on the site is a thread that shows an old worn out bedknife compared to a new one. Those pics would definitely help. I'll see if I can find them.
> 
> Here: http://www.thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=100&hilit=Bedknife+Replacement&start=40#p11312


Hmmmm, that looks familiar :mrgreen:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Agreed with the above but you may be able to come across a better deal in the coming months when people stop mowing their grass and there is less demand. Atlanta has a pretty robust market on reel mowers so it may pay to wait a bit, even though it is hard to do. Personally, for 900 I would want a roller already installed.
The issue that I have seen the most with older trucuts is a worn clutch. This is something that is not easily noticeable for someone not familiar with TruCuts(even I still dont know of a good way to guage them). That's a $350 expense for a new assembled clutch. That's the main reasons that I would be hesitant to buy one(especially without a $200 roller).

On the positive side the tires are not worn hardly at all. That could indicate it just has not been used much(clutch ok), and has been sitting outside.

Hope that helped, but it probably didnt.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Guys, I can't thank you enough for all of the input. Really helps me understand what I am looking at- I think the only thing making me hesitant now is 1) The price w/o roller (like SGrabs mentioned) and 2)After looking at the blades, they seem to be EXTREMELY rusted. Does the blade rust really matter when it comes to backlapping and sharpening?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

There isn't any "red" left on my reel, so I would say the one place I wouldn't be concerned with rust is the reel.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I would offer the guy 650 and run with it. The tires dont show alot of wear so its probably just sat in a shed. Backlap and good cleaning and you will be good.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

This guy lives down the street from me it appears. I live on the golf course south of him! I'm in newnan.

Want me to check it out ? I can take pics if need be.

I bought a 20 inch here in the same area. Little older I think, but had a front roller and started in first pull and was serviced annually by a GC mechanic.

I think he's atleast 100 too high, but market for reels around here is STRONG. Atlanta doesn't get the discounts due to the demand and desire.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> This guy lives down the street from me it appears. I live on the golf course south of him! I'm in newnan.
> 
> Want me to check it out ? I can take pics if need be.
> 
> ...


That would be awesome if you don't mind and you are truly that close! I am on the NE side of Atlanta, so a trip to Newnan is a bit far but I'd make the trip for a good mower. No rush at all- I haven't even contacted the seller yet because of the distance. Wanted to get some expert opinions before making an offer. :thumbup:


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

On another note, here is a C-25 listed for $950, that includes the roller and catcher. I think I can get him down from that price based on his posting, I was a little hesitant at first because he did not include pictures, but he sent them to me today and it looks pretty decent.

Again, I really appreciate everyone's input on this thread!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Not sure what that engine is, but it appears more Predator than Honda. I would be wary. The reel doesn't appear to be in great shape either.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

If I can find the time I'll go glance at the mower and take some photos if I can. Guy can't be too far from me based on the map.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Alright guys, so quick update: I did not end up picking up either of these mowers. I just didn't feel comfortable with some things that were pointed out (again, much appreciated).

I've still kept my eyes open for options, and to be honest it's been pretty quiet. I've messaged the sellers for the below mowers, and once again I'm here for feedback.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/124678628249094
I really like this one- but not for $1,200. I'd love to see if I could get it for $800.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/841098489391914
List price for this one is $540, there has to be a reason it's priced this low, right??


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Are you 100% set on a Tru-Cut or have you considered a greens mower?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

The first looks really nice, with the exception of not being able to see the reel. It looks like it hasn't been used much, but if the owner doesn't know what he's doing or maybe hit a rock, then there could still be issues. I agree that you might get it for less, but I doubt he will take $800.

The 2nd is an older unit (obviously, but I don't just mean more used). I would immediately be thinking new spark plug, air filter (unless it's an oil bath style), fuel filter, carb cleaning and maybe chains. It may need grinding and possibly a new bedknife. If it has been used heavily then the reel and clutch both become possibilities too. It looks good in the picture, but those are definitely some things to look at carefully and/or even use in negotiations.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Like spammage said the first one look nice, and most likely is only a few years old. $1200 is alot of money but is about 1k off the retail price.

2nd is probably priced about right. It looks like its been used as a commercial mower and as spammage said it it reasonably older, I'd say at least 10 years older than the first one(educated guess).

There aren't many people interested in buying a reel mower @ this point in the year(dormancy). I would think that more like the 2nd would pop up over the winter and before spring. That first on does look to be in great condition and it sounds like the owner already has his new ride on mower picked out. Maybe go check out that one, follow up by email with an offer that your comfortable with and tell him that your a buyer @ that price. Maybe if he sees himself not getting many inquiries he will go with you offer for an easy sale. Just a thought.


----------



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

Cnet24 message me I have a Toro Flex 21 you may be interested in.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Are you 100% set on a Tru-Cut or have you considered a greens mower?


Right now I am considering the Tru-Cut due to the price of the cutting width (27 inches), also my lawn is going to need some extreme leveling to be smooth enough to handle the lower HOC set by the greens mower. From my limited understanding, the Tru-Cut can be set at a "higher" HOC than the greens mower. Also, my lawn is angled downhill, so again I see an advantage to the Tru-Cut. Just my thinking though, I can be persuaded 



Spammage said:


> The first looks really nice, with the exception of not being able to see the reel. It looks like it hasn't been used much, but if the owner doesn't know what he's doing or maybe hit a rock, then there could still be issues. I agree that you might get it for less, but I doubt he will take $800.
> 
> The 2nd is an older unit (obviously, but I don't just mean more used). I would immediately be thinking new spark plug, air filter (unless it's an oil bath style), fuel filter, carb cleaning and maybe chains. It may need grinding and possibly a new bedknife. If it has been used heavily then the reel and clutch both become possibilities too. It looks good in the picture, but those are definitely some things to look at carefully and/or even use in negotiations.






SGrabs33 said:


> Like spammage said the first one look nice, and most likely is only a few years old. $1200 is alot of money but is about 1k off the retail price.
> 
> 2nd is probably priced about right. It looks like its been used as a commercial mower and as spammage said it it reasonably older, I'd say at least 10 years older than the first one(educated guess).
> 
> There aren't many people interested in buying a reel mower @ this point in the year(dormancy). I would think that more like the 2nd would pop up over the winter and before spring. That first on does look to be in great condition and it sounds like the owner already has his new ride on mower picked out. Maybe go check out that one, follow up by email with an offer that your comfortable with and tell him that your a buyer @ that price. Maybe if he sees himself not getting many inquiries he will go with you offer for an easy sale. Just a thought.


Thanks for the input guys. I think I'm going to target the first one for sure and go out at $800 to see what happens. I've been looking for months on FB marketplace and craigslist, and this is one of the better mowers I've seen. I'm hoping I can get at a lower price at this time of year. I'll follow up with any developments!


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Reelnutt said:


> Cnet24 message me I have a Toro Flex 21 you may be interested in.


Message sent.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Are you 100% set on a Tru-Cut or have you considered a greens mower?
> ...


Sloped lawns can be challenging with a greensmower for sure. But you might be surprised at how well they do on a "rough" yard. I know I was. My 20k is as level as the builder's skid steer could leave it (face palm). The Jake did ok, beat me up a bit, but no scalping. I was able to get the taller front roller brackets and jack it up to about 1 3/8".


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Tru-Cut 25" 

This one just popped up. Wheels do not look worn much at all. If I were you I'd try and get a pull cord before going over there to make sure the engine runs and everything is working properly. Hard to beat $250 for a 25". Though, it does not have a roller.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Tru-Cut 25"
> 
> This one just popped up. Wheels do not look worn much at all. If I were you I'd try and get a pull cord before going over there to make sure the engine runs and everything is working properly. Hard to beat $250 for a 25". Though, it does not have a roller.


Wow, heck of a deal. Thanks for posting- would you be concerned that it is a Briggs & Straton instead of a Honda? Someone else voiced their concern on this topic, so just checking again.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Tru-Cut 25"
> ...


Most prefer a honda over briggs, including myself. But if the briggs runs well I wouldn't complain about $250 one bit. Just try and make sure its working if you can.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> > SGrabs33 said:
> ...


Agreed. All other things being equal, take the Honda without question, but I'm not going to say that B&S engines aren't any good.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Tru-Cut 25"
> ...


Those little 5 horse flatheads are fairly trouble free. The worst it might give you is a recoil clutch if it has the ball type. (You will hear the balls rattle as the rope retracts if it has that type. The rattle is normal.). If you really hate it, it's a prime Machine for a $99 Predator swap!


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

By all means, buy a good used one and tear it down and refurbish over the winter. Not that hard to do, and won't cost that much to put in new bearings, etc.I paid $500 for mine, maybe have put 130-150 into it for new bearings, bedknife, paint, and then also the 175 or so for the roller kit. I would be happy to walk you through how to do each step.


----------

